# Hilfe!! Mein Nachbar hat eine komische Antenne auf dem Dach



## dontrememberme (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

mir ist langweilig und beim durch die Weltgeschichte gucken, habe ich grade eine beängstigende Entdeckung gemacht. Mein Nachbar hat eine komische Antenne auf dem Dach. Nein, ich meine nicht die Satellitenschüssel, die nach Osten Ausgerichtet ist, sondern die andere darüber. Die Längsseite zeigt Richtung Süden. Sie ist angeschlossen, verkabelt, also im Betrieb! Jetzt interessiert mich natürlich was der damit macht, was man damit machen kann. Also die Dinger waren doch mal für Radio oder Fernsehen oder? Aber kommt mir jetzt nicht damit das er damit noch Radio empfängt. Come On. Das wäre heute äußerst sinnlos. Kann man das Ding für Richtfunk einsetzen, als große Wlanantenne um sich beim nachbarn einzuhacken. Ist damit ein Lauschangriff oder Handyabhörung möglich? Alles jetzt hier rein..

http://image-upload.de/image/RFfwzZ/74045ac288.jpg


----------



## Bennz (28. Januar 2014)

sat antenne habse


----------



## Chemenu (28. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht ist dein Nachbar Hobby-Funker?
Oder ist einfach ne Antenne für analogen Radio Empfang. Warum sollte das ungewöhnlich sein?

Richtfunk-Anlagen sehen anders aus und solange kein Radom auf dem Dach steht würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Laudian (28. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht hat sich auch einfach nie jemand die Mühe gemacht die alte Antenne abzubauen ?


----------



## Ersy90 (28. Januar 2014)

Sat Antenne ja.


----------



## Sarin (28. Januar 2014)

Hm...tippe auf DVB-T... obwohl...nach Osten ausgerichtet... ist bestimmt ein russischer Spion der Berichte darüber abliefert wie unsere Medien über Putin's Winterspiele berichten.
Hat er ne Skibrille auf? Oder fährt mit Schlittschuhen zur Arbeit?

Durchwühl mal sicherheitshalber seinen Hausmüll. Wenn da viele Wodka-Flaschen drin sind weißt du's!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. Januar 2014)

@ Sarin: Dein Kommentar hat mir den ersten herzhaften Lacher des Tages spendiert... danke !


----------



## jamie (28. Januar 2014)

Das ist die NSA, dein Status ist anscheinend "ripped and sweet".


----------



## Silversurfer2010 (28. Januar 2014)

jo dat wollte ich auch sagen NSA globale (Äther) Wlan Antenne


----------



## wievieluhr (28. Januar 2014)

nich so viel kiffen  hast dan keine Paranoia mehr


----------



## Cuddleman (28. Januar 2014)

Diese müßte als UKW-Antenne funktionieren!
z.B.:
https://www.google.de/shopping/prod...55&ei=4bvnUvb6KoXRtQb8j4DQCQ&ved=0CJECEKYrMAkDiese ist Wahlweise mit einem 2poligen Flachkabel, oder runden geschirmten Koax-Kabel an den 75 Ohm Anschluß eines Empfängers anzuschließen.
Wénn ich mich nicht irre, ist das sogar ein ehemaliges DDR-Produkt, wenn ich nach der Anschlußdose gehe.
Ich besitze eine mit 14 Elementen.
http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&biw=1280&bih=655&tbm=isch&tbnid=GhuMwLSmTMlvtM%3A&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mysnip.de%2Fforum-archiv%2Fthema-8773-776126%2FAntennenarchiv_%2BAbmessungen%2Bund%2BSimulation%2Bmit%2BMMANA.html&docid=7zksvfJZFNUkCM&imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fup.picr.de%2F3768378.gif&w=970&h=526&ei=AbznUsOOM4WEtAb0xIHYAQ&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=4471&page=1&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=0CFcQrQMwAA
Radiofrequenzen sind auch heute immer noch mit Lang-, Mittel-, Kurz- und die meistverwendeten Ultrakurzwellen empfangbar, solang man das immer wieder angekündigte DAB nicht flächendeckend bereit stellen kann.
Neuer Standard DAB+ - Mehrwert durch Multimedia-Dienst* - NETZWELT 
Eine externe Hausantenne kann den Empfang deutlich verbessern und /oder sogar das empfangbare Signal verstärken, was für die ungestörte Stereowiedergabe noch weit wichtiger ist.
Wurfantennen, die meistens an den meisten Kompaktanlagen vorhanden sind, lassen sich schon durch bloßes vorbeigehen stören.


----------



## Hänschen (28. Januar 2014)

Du solltest dich eher vor diesen im Dreierpack auftretenden Handy-Antennen fürchten ...


----------



## Tommi1 (29. Januar 2014)

Wir haben auch noch so ein Tail auf dem Dach sitzen.
Schwiegervater hört noch Radio über die Antenne und manchmal für die Öffentlich Rechtlichen TV Sender (obwohl er eigentlich alles über Sat Receiver empfangen kann.)


----------



## mmayr (29. Januar 2014)

Was fällt dir ein, Bilder von meinem Haus ins Netz zu stellen?!? Übergebe das jetzt meinem Anwalt.
Weiters gebe ich die ausgewerteten Daten deines Surfverhaltens (deshalb die Antenne) an die Polizei weiter!!




Nicht erschrecken, ist nur ein Scherz!


----------



## keinnick (29. Januar 2014)

Das müssten Überreste eines TIE fighter sein. Ich schätze der ist irgendwann in den 80ern da mal gegen den Mast gesemmelt und verrottet seit dem da oben.


----------



## dontrememberme (29. Januar 2014)

Anscheindend also kein Grund zur Besorgnis. Ich werde jetzt aber wohl doch noch die Mülltonnen durchsuchen um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Außerdem habe ich jetzt das hier gefunden (File:Yagi-Uda antenna for Wi-Fi on Router.jpg - Wikimedia Commons, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yagiantenne) was meine Paranoia wohl verbildlicht und verstärken wird .


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

Klingel doch einfach mal bei deinem Nachbar, hau ihm was an die Backen, gehst ins Haus und schaust, was an dem Kabel der Antenne angeschlossen ist.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Januar 2014)

Don't feed the... Ach, ihr wisst schon.

Man merkt, dass der Laberthread zu ist  . Ferien sind aber nicht zufällig schon wieder  ?


----------



## T-Drive (30. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Don't feed the... Ach, ihr wisst schon.
> 
> Man merkt, dass der Laberthread zu ist  . Ferien sind aber nicht zufällig schon wieder  ?


 
Wo ist der gefällt mir Button ?


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Don't feed the... Ach, ihr wisst schon.
> 
> Man merkt, dass der Laberthread zu ist  . Ferien sind aber nicht zufällig schon wieder  ?


 
Aber echt....

@All: Das ist eine alte TV Antenne die man auf Schätzungsweise 50% aller Häuser in DE findet. 
Hat heute nurnoch Verwendung als UKW bzw DVBT Antenne. Nennt man VHF- ,UHF-Antenne, Yagi Antenne, usw.


----------

